# C E Turbodyno Info



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

If anybody is looking for a Competition Electronics Turbodyno feel free to call them. I just got a call from them to see if i still wanted my unit, which i had order about a year ago. They have about 22 unit's left and I was told it will be first come. When you call ask for Jim. Hope this info helps someone..... Thanks JM


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not a bad deal for only $1500


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Have they made any changes or is this just a re-issue of the same thing?

Cory


----------



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

I think Jim said was the same unit that they had out TD45. They are thinking of maybe coming out with another dyno but it will all one unit and be able to hook up to a computer, but he said that's in the future. Within 2 years
For now that's all they have, they where asked to do this over a year ago, that's when I spoke with him and put my name on the waiting list, but I found one in the mean time on hobbytalk. Love mine and the people at CE are just great to deal with. JM


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Can you verify that price, outsider? just curious.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101252


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks Hank,just sounded really high but I guess there really are some crazies out there.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

It's not all that expensive for a dyno...
If you were to buy a Fantom, how much would you have invested by the time you purchased a laptop, battery, and battery charger? Then, after you invest all that $$$ you still have something that isn't very accurate... 
I must be crazy then, because I have 2 CE Turbo dynos sitting on my bench...:freak: 

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Sounds like they are scalping to me....

Crystal from CE called me today and asked if I still wanted a Dyno.....the price, $1049 plus shipping.....looks like someone is trying to make $200+ of each dyno they sell at SpeedWorld.....they are including a printer, which the price I was quoted does not, but you can get the printers for $120 online.

And if Todd is crazy for having two.....then I must be insane. I have 4 already, with two more on the way.....to go along with a CS Dyno, 2 Fantom Dynos, 2 Robitronic Dynos, 1 Trinity Monster Dyno, 2 Much More CTX Motor Master Dynos......and some weird thing I bought off ebay. The only one I am missing that I still want is the max-mod dyno. I missed one on ebay with a bunch of other stuff, have not seen one since.

Later EddieO


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Todd Putnam said:


> It's not all that expensive for a dyno...
> If you were to buy a Fantom, how much would you have invested by the time you purchased a laptop, battery, and battery charger? Then, after you invest all that $$$ you still have something that isn't very accurate...
> I must be crazy then, because I have 2 CE Turbo dynos sitting on my bench...:freak:
> 
> ...


No Todd not you or Eddie or BJ or EA, as major motor builders I would expect you to have at least one and like you say two or three,I was refering to the avg racer.sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Todd and EddieO

I don't think you guys are crazy but you guys will recoup your cost on the dyno for each motor you sell. I have purchased motors from Todd and EddieO in the past and I would expect that the motor was properly dyno'd. 

I can but 38 motors from Todd or EddieO before I reach the cost of a single dyno

For the rest of us, we cannot justify the cost no matter how many plastic bowling trophys it may help us to win.

I believe to make it affordable to the avg racer they need to bring the price down to the Turbo 35GFX level and then they would show up at all the local races. Not that many would know what to do with them, but that is a different discussion


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

...My point was that if you look at how many racers have,(had) Fantom Dynos at the tracks, and the total investment they spent with the dyno, laptop, battery, etc, the CE Turbo Dyno is a bargain...especially since it actually works.:thumbsup: 
I've seen more Fantoms than I care to count hooked up to laptops that cost more than a Turbo Dyno. 
Not saying that it is needed as much as just a mere observation...
I like slipnslides take on it...don't but a dyno, rather buy motors from companies that do all the grunt work for you. Our tuning suggestion to our customers is "just add pinion..."

Hope this helps...
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Your right Todd but most of the guys that I know that use the High dollar lap tops don't just use them on their dyno alone it's usually one they use for work or at home also, so the cost isn't quite the same,I personally use a old old lap top that I paid $100 for and a battery only cost about $50 so the total investment for my dyno is less than $500,you can't get no where close to that with a CE dyno,but like you said I've come to the conclusion that the fantom isn't exactly the best one out there either.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I think TP is 100% correct...

Also, it's a matter of reading the data and knowing what to do with it.

The TD is by far the easiest to read and VERY reliable!

For guys who need or want to do motor work they are a MUST have.
and for guys that don't want to inverst that kind of $$$, buy thier motors!

Scary part is most racers will buy a motor based on price 90% of the time.
They won't pay the $5-$10 more for a truely hand tuned motor.
But, turn around and spend and hour or more tunning on the cheaper (DYNO) version...

These cheaper motors from the big companies don't even have the brushes ran in, so how do they get the dyno #'s???

TP's and a select few other 3rd party numbers are 100% true & repeatable.

I have owned most every dyno out there, from Lavco to whatever....

The TD is the easiest to use hands down.....

and calling some of these MOTOR CHECKERS a dyno is a disgrace to the real dyno's!
You will not get a true dyno for under $100...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Tres,looks like we can't get a true dyno for under $1000,much less a $100.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If $1000 becomes the going rate for a dyno... then maybe there is a market for someone to develop something new...

The TurboDyno is a good dyno, however it could be improved opon I think... 

Lately I've been wondering about brushless... and if/how a company might actualy be able to build some dyno 'like' features built right into the controler, or at least offer some interface to the controler that could be accessed by some modern form of RC dyno. Obviously the brushless controlers themselves need to know ALOT about the motor's operating conditions, they may not need AMP draw, but it would probably be trivial to collect that data right in the controler, etc... Voltage and RPM at the brushless motor should be really easy to get... I think it would be fairly easy to develop a load and a measurement stratagey with some sort of feedback to a typical brushless controler, etc... and a new generation dyno could be developed... and I think could be sold for under $1000... but anyway... 

Yes... I know you can dyno a brushless system on a TurboDyno... in fact I think that may be one thing that keeps the TurboDyno around for along time to come... 

I have not yet tried to dyno a brushless system on my Robitronic. I think maybe it could work... and I very confident that the creators of the Robi could pretty easily modify it if it doesn't work now, so that it could dyno a brushless system with only minimal changes (if any at all are nessasary)... If there is a problem, it would be in trying to get the brushless system to start up at the same momment the Robi starts it's test... but since I don't yet have a 10th scale burshless system, I can't even try to see if it will work.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Why not use the RC Car Data Recorder and a chassis dyno? The CDR can be had for less then $200, all someone needs to come up with is the chassis dyno.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Thanks for the positive words, Tres...
Hey, one of my guys had you do some faceplates....nice work.:thumbsup: 

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Tres:

The motor checkers do have a purpose.....

When I get a motor from Todd or EddieO I can use the motor checker to see what the numbers look like.

After a few runs you will need to cut the comm. As EddieO has stated in this board and other message boards, soon as you do that the balance is off and everything is a bit off.

You may need to tweak a spring cut a brush etc. 

The motor checkers act a reference point from which you try to bring the motor back into shape. You can argue which ones are good or bad or the cost of some of those checkers for what they do, but they do help as a reference.

Maybe its just me, but because of my limited hobby budget I have to use my motors and other items for as long as possible sometimes with performance taking a bit of a hit. When I purchase a new motor from Todd or EddieO it runs as spec'd. After a few run they do tend to fall off from when they are new. A motor checker to me is a cheap way to help me try to keep close to the first reference set of numbers.

If someone has a better magical way to keep performance throughout the useful life of the motor without a motor checker, I would love to know


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

DynoMoHum:

Check out article in the Lastest RC Car Action -- they talk about the new Spektrum Radio and the in car module that they will have that will record laps and other bits of data


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

SlipNSlide: I agree....
My point was people get the 2 confused.
They are 2 seperate beast...

Also on that note, no 2 dynos are exactly the same either....

If you get a motor from one TD, that doesn't mean it will measure the same on another TD...or any other brand...


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

THE C.E. dyno I think is probally the best for the buck i've had one for 8-10 yrs.?
I've had all the other one's and keep going back to this one pretty much all the top motor builder's use it. all of there stuff is top notch.


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

*info*

Ok guru's A little off subject but I feel the knowledge in this room lol.I have a turbo 35 bl and cleared data.In my manual I have there's no recommendations of help to going through all the settings for best operations.I was wondering if someone can point me to a chart and our setup sheet if at possible for some info thanks in advance Tim


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Which cells are you charging?

There is some good info on www.smc-racing.com


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

perfect thanks


----------

